# Hunting > Hunting >  Life Insurance

## Rusky

Hey guys. Who here is covered by life insurance if a hunting accident was to take place? It seems not many places will cover you in the event of a hunting accident without paying big bucks. Keen to hear your opinions.

----------


## kiwijames

Mine covers hunting, just not from a helicopter.

----------


## Maca49

Take it Im covered if I die, doesnt matter how. Mine you Ive paid for mine now, no loss to the insurance company theyd just be returning some of the premiums :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Happy

Accidental death does it matter if in the bush or driving the tractor or quad etc..  ??????

----------


## Maca49

Not unless excluded me thinks

----------


## Rusky

> Mine covers hunting, just not from a helicopter.



Whos that with James?

----------


## R93

> Mine covers hunting, just not from a helicopter.


That's coz you squeal like a little girl whenever your in one :Thumbsup:  The pilot needs insurance. You would be covered under the operators insurance anyway. If hunting legally it was a Doc requirement for all crew.

----------


## Rusky

> Accidental death does it matter if in the bush or driving the tractor or quad etc..  ??????


Yes it does apparently. Hunting is regarded as a high risk activity.

----------


## JoshC

Mine doesn't. With AMP. However, boss has just been getting additional cover on our behalf, and the broker said he had no problem getting insurance that will cover in the event of a hunting incident. Waiting to hear back from him, cos if that's the case and the price difference isn't much I will be changing.

----------


## kiwijames

> That's coz you squeal like a little girl whenever your in one The pilot needs insurance. You would be covered under the operators insurance anyway. If hunting legally it was a Doc requirement for all crew.


Smart arse. (wheres the gives fingers smiley)

I doubt the operators insurance will cover anything more than medical not life? Don't tell my missus if I'm wrong!




> Whos that with James?


Fucked if I know to be honest. Took about 4 months to sort. Wanted to know your life history and a medical essay even if you'd had a stubbed toe!

----------


## Nick-D

One of my businesses is an insurance brokerage. 
You should be fine for regular hunting and shooting with most companies AS LONG AS YOU DECLARE IT. Shooting from a chopper however, will not be covered by anyone. Although that is usally more to do with the low flying helicopter than the hunting.

With any insurance policy you have a duty of disclosure which means if you partake in any activity that could be considered dangerous or outside the normal contract parametres you are required in your contract to disclose it. If you are worried about it ring your advisor or your insurance company and get them to send you acknowledgement in email form, then store it somwhere safe. Even a email confirming you are still covered is considered contractually binding. 

Last thing the missus would need if you croak would be to find out the Life policy is void.

If you have any issues, get a better company, or get a decent advisor. I managed to get one of my clients written clearance for all his insurances to go to ground zero in Syria, so you going bush for a couple of days should be a doddle. 
Always pays to check first though.

If anyone is worried or needs more info on this stuff shout out. I dont actively sell(is now just a side business) anymore but do maintain a decent client base and have had just about every question under the sun

----------


## Nick-D

> That's coz you squeal like a little girl whenever your in one The pilot needs insurance. You would be covered under the operators insurance anyway. If hunting legally it was a Doc requirement for all crew.


You will have liability cover under the operators, but it is very unlikely that they have a policy which gaurantees a life payout, as these all need to be seperatley underwritten. You would still be able to get a policy it would just cost a fortune.
Pilots are one of the highest risk professions in terms of insurance, and helicopter pilots are the highest risk of the pilots.

----------


## Rushy

Good discussion guys. This has prompted me to now look into the cover my policies provide to determine whether hunting is an acknowledged activity.

----------


## JoshC

Thanks Nick-D, will definitely be looking at mine again then  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rusky

> Good discussion guys. This has prompted me to now look into the cover my policies provide to determine whether hunting is an acknowledged activity.


Your premiums must be through the roof rushy having survived so long?  :Wink:

----------


## Dynastar27

shit might have to have a look at mine tonight im pretty sure it covers most things lol

----------


## R93

> You will have liability cover under the operators, but it is very unlikely that they have a policy which gaurantees a life payout, as these all need to be seperatley underwritten. You would still be able to get a policy it would just cost a fortune.
> Pilots are one of the highest risk professions in terms of insurance, and helicopter pilots are the highest risk of the pilots.


I payed huge premiums when covered but I was covered.
Was no drama. Doc requirement is that crew is also covered for injury or death. I did it for a number of years and should have gone off shore to be fair for a better policy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Nick-D

> I payed huge premiums when covered but I was covered.
> Was no drama. Doc requirement is that crew is also covered for injury or death. I did it for a number of years and should have gone off shore to be fair for a better policy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


In most cases ACC should have a bit of life cover included for accidental death too. Not many people know about that benefit, its not huge but it is somthing.

----------


## kiwijames

> I payed huge premiums when covered but I was covered.


A 10 thumbed maniac in a machine doing its best to fly apart? Surprised you got any  :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> A 10 thumbed maniac in a machine doing its best to fly apart? Surprised you got any


I take offence to that, I only have 8 thumbs.

Going into our spot on Monday. I will see if I can find your ring piece up that creek  :Have A Nice Day: 
Or better yet, that head for you.
Only just got your skin away from last year as well. Should be done by this time nxt year lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## kiwijames

> I take offence to that, I only have 8 thumbs.
> 
> Going into our spot on Monday. I will see if I can find your ring piece up that creek 
> Or better yet, that head for you.
> Only just got your skin away from last year as well. Should be done by this time nxt year lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Did you lose the other two?

----------


## R93

Yup! But they should still be up my ass somewhere!

Do you want those 30 bullet holes fixed on your skin or do you plan to use it as a camp shower?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Scouser

> You will have liability cover under the operators, but it is very unlikely that they have a policy which gaurantees a life payout, as these all need to be seperatley underwritten. You would still be able to get a policy it would just cost a fortune.
> Pilots are one of the highest risk professions in terms of insurance, and helicopter pilots are the highest risk of the pilots.


Does this include Hot air balloon operators 'high' on dack????????

----------


## Nick-D

Funnily enough, yes blatant stupidity and reckless foolishness is usually covered :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## 199p

I am. But funny enough not if im mountaineering

----------


## 199p

Speedway isnt covered eather

----------


## gadgetman

> I am. But funny enough not if im mountaineering


Ditto for me.

----------


## Grunta

This is a good topic. A company I worked for had a small insurance policy for its workers and I put down that I did a wee bit of hunting and the paper work tripled! Got cover but I was a little surprised that it was classed as dangerous or "high risk" When you look at the number of deaths I would imagine it shouldn't be classed as dangerous or high risk. I would imagine riding a bike to the shops would be more high risk, or even driving. If anything - if we had private health insurance like in America then I guess it should be higher due to injuries. I personally can't justify having life insurance at the moment

----------


## Rusky

That's right Grunta.  Hunting classed as a high risk is a bit over the top. If it truly was, your FAO would issue you with a bullet proof vest on approving your firearm license. It also depends on the average frequency of hunting trips per year on if they will cover you.

I wonder what going to war is classed as (Death sentence?)

----------


## Gutshot

Rather fall off a cliff hunting then staring at roof in hospital bed. Cant die hunting if your on the net dreaming about it

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> That's right Grunta.  Hunting classed as a high risk is a bit over the top. If it truly was, your FAO would issue you with a bullet proof vest on approving your firearm license. It also depends on the average frequency of hunting trips per year on if they will cover you.
> 
> I wonder what going to war is classed as (Death sentence?)


Pretty much anyone in the armed forces who heads offshore is just about impossible to cover. They Armed forces have a government backed scheme to make up for it.
Hunting isn't considered a high risk activity by most unless you are scaling cliffs to get there or poppin shots out of a helicopter.

----------


## Rusky

Filling out the Sovereign forms as I type this. Will update when I get the word on if I'm covered or not.

----------


## Dundee

Unless you are all planning on a nasty accident why fuckn worry :Psmiley:

----------


## Low box

Sovereign wanted to exclude any hunting. Or preparation for hunting. so I went elsewhere.

----------


## kiwijames

> Sovereign wanted to exclude any hunting. Or preparation for hunting. so I went elsewhere.


Tell them you were after life insurance, not no-life insurance

----------


## Rusky

FYI Asteron with A+ rating will cover you for hunting and spearfishing. Sovereign, AMP, and OnePath will not.

----------


## HNTMAD

I am with Sovereign and they have no issue, even when i was surfing they had no issue. To be fair you are prob more at risk of being killed on the road or by the mrs than being shot. (debate coming)

----------


## BRADS

> Unless you are all planning on a nasty accident why fuckn worry


Really??
Sovereign never covered me when I was racing bikes, no cover for firefighting, but they have no issue when I'm in the hills :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

They be asking what airline you fly with soon , if not already ?

----------

